# Arylett Charnoa vs Eifie



## Meowth (Feb 17, 2015)

[size=+2]*Arylett Charnoa vs Eifie*[/size]



Arylett Charnoa said:


> *Format:* 2 vs 2 single.
> *Style:* Set.
> *DQ:* One week.
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...



*Arylett Charnoa's active squad*

 *Luperia* the female Treecko <Overgrow>
 *Flarrai* the female Pidgeotto <Keen Eye> @ King's Rock
 *Alterra* the female Zigzagoon <Pickup>
 *Valight* the male Dragonair <Shed Skin>
 *Naxalge* the female Zorua <Illusion> @ Shell Bell
 *Falsair* the female Drilbur <Sand Force>
 *Kujata* the female Butterfree <Compound Eyes>
 *Arylett* the female Fennekin <Blaze> @ Eviolite
 *Vesta* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings>
 *Lunaris* the male Riolu <Steadfast> @ Soothe Bell


*Eifie's active squad*

 *blob of peep* the female Torchic <Blaze>
 *blob of cat* the female Espeon <Synchronize>
 *blob of round* the female Sentret <Keen Eye>
 *blob of pig* the male Swinub <Oblivious>
 *blob of bird* the female Wingull <Keen Eye>
 *blob of bones* the male Houndour <Flash Fire>
 *blob of weed* the female Hoppip <Chlorophyll>
 *blob of wax* the male Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Dusk Stone
 *blob of plant* the female Chikorita <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg
 *Mazy* the female Goomy <Gooey> @ Sachet

Wheel of Priority, turn turn turn,
Tell us which trainer takes first turn:

~ Arylett Charnoa sends out
~ Eifie sends out and attacks
~ Arylett Charnoa attacks
~ yes I did just rhyme turn with itself, do you want to fight about it


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 18, 2015)

Heh, this is going to be interesting.

I will send out *Arylett!* (Not to be confused with Arylett, the me. She's a Fennekin. I am a... thing that is not a Fennekin.) Let's see how she tosses chairs into the distance!


----------



## Eifie (Feb 18, 2015)

Let's go, *blob of wax*! (You can call him Carlotta - I think that's his actual name.)

Okay, I want you to start with a *Safeguard*. Keep your eyes closed and your ears, if existent, plugged, while doing so - ignore whatever she's doing. It doesn't matter, got it? Just get that Safeguard up. Hopefully she can't attract or hypnotize you this way! Then go for *Toxic* and then *Hex*. If she Protects, Magic Coats, or has a Safeguard or Substitute or clones when you're trying to use Toxic, go with *Calm Mind* instead. If she's not statused on your third action, use *Toxic* if the above conditions don't apply, otherwise *Calm Mind*. Also *Calm Mind* if you're trying to use Hex but she's Protecting or has clones. If you're attracted, use *Calm Mind* to try and get over it. If you end up asleep, I will be upset >:( But just *Sleep Talk* on the first and second action.

*Safeguard / Calm Mind / Sleep Talk ~ Toxic / Calm Mind / Sleep Talk ~ Hex / Toxic / Calm Mind*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, I'll keep this nice and simple for you, Arylett the Egotistically Named Fennekin. I know you get confused easily. And I also know that you're raring to make wanton destruction. Because I am too.

We're going to ignore the Safeguard, and target those delicate defenses by *Targeting the Boss Man's Computer and Destroying It.* TAKE THAT, YOU DAMN MAN, WORKING ME OVERTIME AND NOT GIVING ME ANY EXTRA PA- ...Ahemp. Anyway, it seems that some statuses may be happening. We are not pleased of that possibility. So let's throw up our own *Safeguard* so that it can't happen. And then use *Psych Up*, to copy any possible Calm Minds.

*Target Boss Man's Computer and Destroy it* ~ *Safeguard* ~ *Psych Up*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 19, 2015)

After hours, in Asber's little-known business district. Far from the  central hub of Asber League administrative offices lies a block of  smaller office buildings for non-League business. Work in these offices  is over for the day, the employees long having clocked out and left to  blow off some steam with a battle or just kick back at home, but light  still shines from one office; the one where the trainer Arylett had her  day job.

Only once his party had returned from their third scout  of the building to make absolutely sure no security personnel were going  to walk in did the referee, sitting with his feet up on the boss' desk,  finally give the order for the trainers to send out. Arylett, with a  sadistic fervour betraying the lack of thought she had given to what  destroying her office would mean for her employment status, sent forth a  Fennekin, which appeared in a bright flash of red light into the circle  of floor which had been cleared of desks and other paraphernalia for  the Pokémon to duke it out in. Eifie, her attention finally torn away  from scooting gleefully across the floor in an office chair by a stern  whistle blast from the referee, cleared her throat with a compromised  air of professionalism and submitted her own Pokémon into the ring. The  referee gulped as a Litwick materialised opposite Arylett's Arylett,  timidly commanding the trainers to submit their commands while searching  the room rather urgently for the nearest fire extinguisher...  

*=Arylett Charnoa vs Eifie: Round One= [] 

**Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Blaze
_making a mental list of the things she can light on fire._
Condition: none
Target Boss Man's Computer and Destroy it ~ Safeguard ~ Psych Up

*Eifie*










blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Flash Fire
_"that paperwork looks important... I'll burn it last."_
Condition: none
Safeguard/Calm Mind/Sleep Talk ~ Toxic/Calm Mind/Sleep Talk ~ Hex/Toxic/Calm Mind


First to move was Arylett, who to Carlotta's bemusement scampered  off to the side, abandoning the ring and leaping up onto the referee's  desk. He looked down at her and raised an eyebrow, and she beamed  smartly up at him before belching fire all over the monitor sitting on  the desk. The referee yelped as the screen went up, the flames spreading  to the adjacent computer tower, and in his struggle to stand up and run  the hell away upended his chair, sending the desk and everything on it  sprawling to the ground in the opposite direction. Arylett hit the  carpet and rolled back to her end of the arena, hitting the computer  with another spout of flame as it bounced on landing to propel it  towards Carlotta. Upon landing near the Litwick both monitor and tower  broke apart and exploded, Carlotta shrieking in pain from the blast and  the electrical discharge that accompanied it.

A small fire had  started on the carpet around Carlotta, which the referee immediately  spotted when he finally struggled to his feet only to trip on a cable as  he dashed to grab something to quench it with. The Litwick, however,  was focused solely on his opponent, twitching painfully from the shock  the computer had imparted on him. Arylett had already proven herself a  dangerous foe, and it seemed prudent to him to stop her from causing any  more harm to whatever degree he could. To this end, he constructed a  shield of pale green energy, which wrapped around his body, warding off  external ills.

Arylett evidently agreed with this strategy,  closing her eyes and embracing herself with the same protective veil.  Despite her flagrant plagiarism, Carlotta was far from miffed; his eyes  sealed tightly, blocking out the pain and intellectual property theft  and the semi-concussed referee dancing around him blasting everything  that moved with foam and meditating, honing his mental powers.

...and  he just kept right on meditating. Arylett found it rather irritating,  really. How dare he calmly sit there working on attaining inner peace  when he should be laying into her and inciting her to rip his face off  like she so dearly wanted to? Well, no matter. If he didn't want to  drive her into a murderous rage she could be her own cheering section.  She tapped into his mind, copying all the benefits of his meditation  with none of the sitting there with her eyes shut like a twit, leaving  her just as enlightened as he. Perhaps a smidgeon too early, though, as  Carlotta broke through another level of enlightenment, augmenting his  already enhanced mental faculties.​

*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 100% | Energy: 91%
Ability: Blaze
_feeling pretty fired up._
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1. Under a Safeguard (4 more actions).
Target Boss Man's Computer and Destroy it ~ Safeguard ~ Psych Up

*Eifie*










blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 86% | Energy: 92%
Ability: Flash Fire
_trying futilely to approximate the lotus position without legs._
Condition: SpAtk+2, SpDef+2. Under a Safeguard (3 more actions).
Safeguard ~ Calm Mind ~ Calm Mind

*Referee's notes
*~ quick question; how do Special stat increases/decreases effect the damage and energy cost of smashing electrical equipment? Should I apply a flat bonus to the final figure or work out how they would effect the base stat values and work out base damage based on that?


*Calculations
*~ Target Boss Man's Computer and Destroy it: 14% damage, 4% energy
~ Safeguard: 1% set-up cost, 1% maintenance cost per action
~ Calm Mind: 2% energy
~ Psych Up: 2% energy

*Next Round
*~ Arylett Charnoa attacks
~ Eifie attacks​


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 20, 2015)

Hmm, ah yes. The math of the increases. I didn't think about that, as this is still experimental. I'll answer that though. After the damage has been calculated based on my weird equations, just handle it as you would a normal attack on a stat increase and add that bonus in last. From what I've read of the reffing guide, that's basically to apply a flat bonus to the final figure. Would be the simplest way to deal with it. Hopefully that answers it. Again, I'm no math whizz, so I'm sorry if it gets a bit wonky sometimes. ^^;

Anyways, I think it's time for more destruction. Brute force, brute force, brute force! Don't you agree? I see that ugly fax machine over there. And I really don't like it. I've never liked that thing. SO *TARGET AND DESTROY THAT FAX MACHINE*, ARYLETT! What else do I hate...? Hmmm.... aha! I see someone has left behind an outdated old radio! *TARGET AND DESTROY THAT RADIO TOO!* And then after that, why don't you *Target and Destroy that Cellphone There Somebody Left on Their Desk*? However, if Carlotta has used a stat-increasing move (like more Calm Minds, for instance) prior to this third and last action, leave the cellphone alone and copy it with *Psych Up*.

*Target and Destroy Fax Machine* ~ *Target and Destroy Radio* ~ *Target and Destroy Cellphone/Psych Up (if stat-increasing move is used prior to this action)*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 20, 2015)

Okay, blob of wax, time to step things up! Start with a *Trick Room* so you can move faster _and_ I can command second again next round! Then, since you'll be faster, *target and destroy that radio* before Arylett's Arylett can! BAM! Actually, you know... I was gonna do something different this third action, but you might as well just *kill that cellphone* before Arylett can, too. I do like brute force.

*Trick Room ~ TARGET RADIO AND DESTROY IT ~ TARGET CELLPHONE AND DESTROY IT*

yeaaaaah blood what do you mean that's not blood


----------



## Meowth (Feb 20, 2015)

*=Arylett Charnoa vs Eifie: Round Two=* [] 

*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 100% | Energy: 91%
Ability: Blaze
_feeling pretty fired up._
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1. Under a Safeguard (4 more actions).
Target Fax Machine and Destroy It ~ Target Radio and Destroy It ~ Target Cellphone and Destroy It/Psych Up

*Eifie*










blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 86% | Energy: 92%
Ability: Flash Fire
_trying futilely to approximate the lotus position without legs._
Condition: SpAtk+2, SpDef+2. Under a Safeguard (3 more actions).
Trick Room ~ Target Radio and Destroy It ~ Target Cellphone and Destroy It​

Snapping out of her bout of mental calmness, Arylett looked around the office with an air of great dissatisfaction. So many things to burn and smash, and she wasn't burning or smashing a single one of them! Even the blaze started by that computer had all but petered out, thanks to that meddling referee, laying there with an empty extinguisher in his hand and his face against the side of a filing cabinet. She scanned the area for a suitable hunk of technology and spied a fax machine sitting with tempting precariousness on the edge of a desk. Do people even still _use_ those? Surely they're thinking of disposing of it, and just haven't found time to go through the proper channels. Well, she could certainly help there! Another belch of flame knocked it off its perch and sent it spinning through the air, the cord snapping with a fizzle before the contraption jerked down and exploded into a thousand pieces over Carlotta's head with a satisfying _kpjrrrrkzkt_.

With a squeal of protest, Carlotta rubbed his head where the archaic device had hit, and was rewarded with a painful jolt of static for his efforts. It was time to turn the tables; not _literally _turn tables by grabbing them and hurling them at the Fennekin's stupid face, but make the flow of battle, and indeed time itself, rather more beneficial to his cause. He raised his arms, and a psychic aura spread out from him and covered every surface in the office with a strange, undulating pink glow. The hands of the office clocks began to chug around the faces more and more sluggishly with each passing second until they clunked to a halt and then began turning anticlockwise, the digital ones resorting to flashing strings of nonsense digits before crashing altogether.

Unperturbed, Arylett turned towards the radio her trainer had pointed out and took a step towards it, but was surprised by the effort it took her just to put one paw before another; it was as though the air had been replaced by scentless, tasteless, breathable, invisible jam she was attempting to wade through. Carlotta grinned at her from across the room, swaggering toward her, careful to demonstrate how unhindered his movements were. _Oh, having trouble reaching that radio over there? _he chuckled deviously, possessing it with a dark purple aura of ghostly energy. _Here, let me pass it to you. _With a sweep of his stubby arm he cast the radio across the room, sending it flying into Arylett's forehead where it blew apart for no discernible reason, much like all the electronics that preceded it.

While she was being flung back by the blast, Arylett noticed she seemed unaffected by the jam-air; landing and struggling to her feet, she tried to capitalise on this sudden re-reversal of physics, but discovered to her annoyance that any motion on her part was still affected by it. Half-heartedly she struggled toward the mobile phone she had been ordered to obliterate next, knowing merely by the smug look on Carlotta's face that he intended to get to it first. Sure enough, just as she reached the desk on which it perched, it soared away behind her. _Hey, Arylett, it's for you, _came Carlotta's cheesy quip as he hurled a fireball into it, sending it plummeting to the ground and erupting against her side, blaring an irritating, warped gurgle of a ringtone from whatever components of it still remained relatively intact.


*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 78% | Energy: 88%
Ability: Blaze
_"...now I'm hungry for jam. Got a toaster in the break room?"_
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1. Under a Safeguard (1 more action).
Target Fax Machine and Destroy It ~ nothing ~ nothing

*Eifie*










blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 73% | Energy: 85%
Ability: Flash Fire
_cackling sadistically._
Condition: SpAtk+2, SpDef+2
Trick Room ~ Target Radio and Destroy It ~ Target Cellphone and Destroy It​
*Referee's notes*
~ Trick Room is in effect (3 more actions).
~ since Arylett was _technically _commanded to target specific devices, I opted not to let her go for another one after Carlotta got to them first, meaning she did nothing on those actions.

*Calculations*
~ Target Fax Machine and Destroy It: 13% damage, 3% energy
~ Trick Room: 5% energy
~ Target Radio and Destroy It: 11% damage, 1% energy
~ Target Cellphone and Destroy It: 11% damage, 1% energy

*Next round*
~ Arylett Charnoa attacks
~ Eifie attacks


----------



## Eifie (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes, destruction!

Could I ask why targeting the radio and cellphone only did 11% damage (as compared to the 13% from the fax machine) when Fennekin's Special Defense is only 5 higher than Litwick's and Carlotta had +2 Special Attack to Arylett's +1 Special Defense? Am I missing something with how these things work?


----------



## Meowth (Feb 20, 2015)

Arylett has an Eviolite. I'm assuming Throw Desk and Destroy Appliance should count as "moves" for its purposes.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh, duh. Totally forgot about that. Thanks!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 23, 2015)

Ooooooh! He's sneaky. Destroying those appliances before you can AND slowing us down. Well, it's okay. Let's toss up a *Light Screen*. Unless he uses Taunt, then *Target and Destroy that Lamp* over there because of irony. Speaking of tossing things, I AM SO DISPLEASED WHICH MEANS THAT WE MUST *TOSS A POTTED PLANT* IN ANGER NOW THAT THE SAFEGUARD IS GONE! But what if he decides to put it back up? Well, if he does, if he does... does... Toaster! Of course, Arylett, you're brilliant! Yes. *Target and Destroy the Toaster* in the breakroom! And then... then... hmm. Well, while we're in the breakroom, let's *Target and Destroy the Fridge*. Unless he decides to do it before we can. If he goes for the fridge before you do, we should protect it so we can use it later. So let's use *Protect on the Fridge* so that it isn't destroyed.

*Light Screen/ Target and Destroy Lamp if Taunt is used ~ Toss Potted Plant/Target and Destroy Toaster if Safeguard is Used ~ Target and Destroy Fridge/Protect the Fridge if Carlotta tries to destroy it.*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 23, 2015)

Nuh-uh, man. We don't need to wait for action three. *Target and destroy the fridge* right now, before she puts up a Light Screen! Then give me a *medium Substitute* so that potted plant won't do a thing to you. Finally, express your utmost RAGE at the Light Screen in your way by *THROWING A FREAKING DESK*.

*TARGET FRIDGE AND DESTROY IT ~ Substitute (15%) ~ LOB A FREAKING DESK*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 25, 2015)

*=Arylett Charnoa vs Eifie: Round Three=* []

*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 78% | Energy: 88%
Ability: Blaze
_"...now I'm hungry for jam. Got a toaster in the break room?"_
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1. Under a Safeguard (1 more action).
Light Screen/Target and Destroy Lamp ~ Toss Potted  Plant/Target and   Destroy Toaster ~ Target and  Destroy Fridge/Protect @Fridge

*Eifie*














blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 73% | Energy: 85%
Ability: Flash Fire
_cackling sadistically._
Condition: SpAtk+2, SpDef+2
Target and Destroy Fridge ~ Substitute (15%) ~ (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻​ 

Carlotta listened intently to his opponent's commands, plotting wickedly  to work out how best to ruin them. The Fennekin was still struggling  around like she was wading knee-deep in preserves, so she clearly wasn't  going to get to carry them out any time soon. Why let them go to waste?  He noticed her looking contemplatively at the door to the break room as  she plodded forward, and promptly rushed ahead to wreck the place  before she got the chance to use anything there might be in there. She  cried out after him in protest as the sounds of smashing appliances  echoed out of the break room, breaking into a slow-motion sprint in  desperation to prevent this wanton vandalism, but her advance was halted  by a fridge hurtling through the doorway and exploding as it landed  squarely on her head.

The door of the burnt-out fridge creaked open, a dazed Arylett flopping  out of it along with a shower of workers' charred lunchboxes. She shook  her head to clear the stars out of her vision, wincing from the pain of  the impact. This appliance bombardment was getting out of hand; she  needed something to soften the blows a little. She focused, expelling  mental energy that formed around her in a faint blue sphere, shielding  her from special attacks.

Secure in her bubble, Arylett felt safe to start upping the ante,  looking for something nearby to lob at Carlotta as he hopped gleefully  back into the office proper. The closest thing to hand was a potted  plant, which she swatted deftly into the air with a kick of her hind leg  before leaping up and batting it across the room with a sweep of her  tail. Acting quickly, Carlotta gathered up a pile of smouldering  electronic parts and moulded them into his likeness as best he could,  infusing them with a spark of his own life energy. The scraps began to  writhe of their own accord, drawing themselves up into a candle-like  cylinder, a flaming wire poking from the top to complete the effect. Not  a second later the plant met its mark, shattering against the golem in a  shower of noxious purple spores.

Already saddened by the failure of her pot-throwing tactic, Arylett's  face fell even further as her third commands came, looking forlornly at  the burnt-out remnants of the office fridge. How she'd looked forward to  blowing it up, by far the largest machine the office had to offer, and  now she'd never get to play with it ever again. It wasn't fair, damn it!  

While she stood uselessly contemplating the cruelty of life, Carlotta  snuck behind a nearby desk, slipping his nub arms under it and straining  to tilt it forward. Pushing it onto its front legs, he let out a grunt  as he tossed it, sending it rolling end-over-end across the room and  slamming into the despondent Arylett. She wailed as the lump of  furniture crushed her, straining to push it off with the lack of  momentum slow-motion-world cursed her with. To her relief, the bizarre  field dissipated soon after, and she manged to wriggle free, running  happily in full-speed circles to celebrate.


*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 51% | Energy: 81%
Ability: Blaze
_happily dashing hither and thither._
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1. Protected by Light Screen (3 more actions).
Light Screen ~ Toss Potted  Plant ~ nothing

*Eifie*














blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 58% | Energy: 76%
Ability: Flash Fire
_"smashy smashy~"_
Condition: SpAtk+2, SpDef+2
Target and Destroy Fridge ~ Substitute (15%) ~ (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻






blob of substitute
 Health: 15%​ 
*Referee's notes
*~ no mention was made of the energy cost for throwing a potted   plant, so I just went with the standard 4% for a status-inducing attack.  
*
Calculations
*~ Target and Destroy Fridge: 11% damage, 1% energy
~ Light Screen: 1% initial energy cost, 1% upkeep cost per action
~ Substitute: 15% damage (self), 8% energy
~ Toss Potted Plant: 4% energy
~ Toss Office Desk: 16% damage, 8% energy

*Next round
*~ Eifie attacks
~ Arylett Charnoa attacks


----------



## Eifie (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm not so cool with the huge advantage of Trick Room letting me go second three times in a row, so I'll command first, if that's okay?


----------



## Meowth (Feb 25, 2015)

i'll have no chivalry here thank you very much

Sure, go for it.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 25, 2015)

Hmm, let's take a short break and go for some status. Try a *Confuse Ray* first; if there's something that'll stop it from working (Protect, Safeguard, Sub, blob of fox has left the building...) then uh... *Payback* if you can still hit your opponent, otherwise just *Calm Mind* I guess.

I CHANGED MY MIND JUST THROW SOME DESKS. WHATEVER DESK YOU CAN FIND. IDEK. SEEK AND DESTROY. If your opponent's Protecting away or otherwise unhittable (subs are fine), just *Chill* I guess. Throwing desks must be exhausting. Oh, but if there are clones, feel free to kill them with *Clear Smog* which apparently never misses.

*Confuse Ray / Payback / Calm Mind ~ (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ / Chill / Clear Smog ~ ┬─┬ノ(ಠ_ಠノ) (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ / Chill / Clear Smog*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn your chivalry. I had this ELABORATE command set typed up and now I must change it all. Well, at least my head doesn't hurt now. Really, it hurt trying to think of all the conceivable conditionals to prevent us Aryletts from being usurped again.

*Protect* yourself from being all confusey-headed! Then after that, we can throw an *Attract* at him. Give him your best kissy face! And after that, let's damage that  Substitute a bit. *Target Microwave and Destroy It* on its face.

*Protect ~ Attract ~ Target Microwave and Destroy It*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 2, 2015)

*=Arylett Charnoa vs Eifie: Round Four=* []

*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 51% | Energy: 81%
Ability: Blaze
_happily dashing hither and thither._
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1. Protected by Light Screen (3 more actions).
Protect ~ Attract ~ Target Microwave and Destroy It

*Eifie*














blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 58% | Energy: 76%
Ability: Flash Fire
_"smashy smashy~"_
Condition: SpAtk+2, SpDef+2
Confuse Ray/Payback/Calm Mind ~ (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻/Chill/Clear Smog ~ (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻/Chill/Clear Smog






blob of substitute
Health: 15%​

Carlotta regarded his foolishly cavorting opponent with a disapproving pout. Who did she think she was running circles around him like that? It was supposed to go the other way! Grumbling, he watched her movements carefully, trying to sneakily calculate a way to take advantage of this new development. A nice Payback would... hang on a tick. In the midst of his pondering, he saw Arylett had mysteriously come to a halt, and squinting, he could just make out a shimmering, protective veil of energy around her. He rolled his eyes and shrugged; no point worrying about trying to get to her now. In fact, he may as well just zone out and take it easy until that shield came down. He did just that, his eyes sliding shut serenely as he unfocused his thoughts and meditated until Arylett's protective bubble dissolved into ether.

She was annoyed that she failed to make Carlotta waste a turn, she had to admit, but Arylett still had tricks up her sleeve. She sauntered toward her opponent, gingerly stepping around the sharp shards of metal littering the carpet, and stopped just before him, fluttering her eyelids and winking. _Hey, hot stuff,_ she purred in a sexy half-whisper. _Nice save there. I like a man who can strategise. And it was amazing how you threw that desk like it was nothing, by the way... you're such a big, strong hunk~_. Carlottta's only recourse was to jabber sheepishly and blush, a huge grin spreading across his face. Maybe he should toss another desk to impress her... no, he wouldn't want to risk hurting her. She was too precious for that.

Silently retching at the saccharine tripe she'd blurted out, Arylett scurried off to find something to beat the lovestruck candle's face off with. He'd done a pretty sound job of burning the break room to a crisp, but perhaps something in there could still be salvageable. Testing this theory, she dived into the piles of rubble and charred appliances for a few moments before her head popped up like a periscope, nudging a reasonably-intact microwave out into the office. She blew a small stream of fire onto the power cable, lighting it like a fuse before kicking the contraption into the air, where it hurtled end-over-end and crashed down on top of Carlotta's substitute just as it went up with a spectacular _bang_. 

Its intended target was pushed back against a desk by the force of the blast, chunks of substitute scattering all across the floor and leaving the artifice barely holding itself together. Though unhurt physically, Carlotta was wounded by Arylett's apparent betrayal after all but professing her undying love for him (such as his sentimental little mind took it, anyway). His lovestruck mind flustered to fabricate some excuse for her to cover for this glaring red flag, and he soon decided she must have just been trying to set off an improvised fireworks display in honour of their relationship which had simply gone horribly wrong, and there'd really be no need to terminate the relationship with a desk to the face, as was the custom of his people. Arylett grimaced as she looked on at him, sappiness practically dripping off him, still cringing in humiliation at the nature of her ruse.


*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 51% | Energy: 70%
Ability: Blaze
_"seriously, I called him /what/?"_
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1.
Protect ~ Attract ~ Target Microwave and Destroy It

*Eifie*














blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 58% | Energy: 74%
Ability: Flash Fire
_trying uncertainly to work out Arylett's intentions towards him._
Condition: SpAtk+3, SpDef+3, infatuated (moderate)
Calm Mind ~ infatuated ~ infatuated






blob of substitute
Health: 3%​
*Referee's notes*
~ Carlotta failed the attraction rolls on both of the latter two actions.

*Calculations*
~ Protect: 4% energy
~ Calm Mind: 2% energy
~ Attract: 4% energy
~ Target Microwave and Destroy It: 12% damage, 3% energy

*Next round*
~ Arylett Charnoa attacks
~ Eifie attacks


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 2, 2015)

Well, good! We haven't sustained any further damage. Although admittedly, c'mon, Arylett. You didn't have to suck up to him that much. _Yuck._

He has a lot of stat boosts there though. And it just ain't fair! *Psych Up*, unless he gets off a Taunt, in which case just get rid of that blob of Substitute with a *Thief*... What about after that? Well, after that, if you haven't used *Thief* yet, use it now to finish off the blob of substitute. If not, *Toss a Desk.* I don't want to risk having the items destroyed again and having to think up crazy conditionals about them. Then let's *Destroy the Air Conditioner* in the next room! Unless he's already destroyed that, then *Destroy that Nintendo DS* someone's left on their desk. If both of those are already destroyed though, just *Toss a Desk* in frustration. No seriously, ARRGGH IF THAT IS THE CASE!

*Psych Up/Thief if Taunt is used ~ Thief if blob of substitute is still standing/Toss Desk if Thief was not used on the first action or if the blob of substitute is gone ~ Target and Destroy Air Conditioner/Target and Destroy Nintendo DS if Air Conditioner is destroyed/Toss Desk if both of those are destroyed*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 3, 2015)

Okay, blob, I really need you to be faster, so *Trick Room* please and thanks. You don't want Arylett running off on you, now, do you? You've got no chance of chasing after her with your speed as it is. >:( Then *murder the air conditioner* and *murder the Nintendo DS*. By which I mean, kindly pass them to Arylett as you did earlier, yeah? If you're too busy daydreaming to Trick Room, try until it works. If you don't manage to execute both of your first two actions properly but Trick Room's already up, just *Clear Smog* to get rid of those stat boosts Arylett stole from you. I mean, you aren't quite in the what's mine is yours stage yet. Way too fast, man.

*Trick Room ~ Trick Room / target air conditioner and destroy it ~ Trick Room / target Nintendo DS and destroy it / Clear Smog*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 3, 2015)

*=Arylett Charnoa vs Eifie: Round Five=* []

*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 51% | Energy: 70%
Ability: Blaze
_"seriously, I called him /what/?"_
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1.
Psych Up/Thief ~ Thief/Toss Office Desk ~ Target and Destroy Air Conditioner/Target and Destroy Nintendo DS/Toss Office Desk

*Eifie*














blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 58% | Energy: 74%
Ability: Flash Fire
_trying uncertainly to work out Arylett's intentions towards him._
Condition: SpAtk+3, SpDef+3, infatuated (moderate)
Trick Room ~ Trick Room/Target and Destroy Air Conditioner ~ Trick Room/Target and Destroy Nintendo DS/Clear Smog






blob of substitute
Health: 3%​

Shaking off her embarrassment, Arylett returned her attention to the task at hand. Cringeworthy as they were, her flattery tactics seemed effective last round, and everyone knows imitation is the _best form_ of flattery, so she set about buttering her opponent up a little more by forming a psychic link to his mind and adopting his mental state. The serenity conferred by all his earlier meditation was copied over to her, fortifying her own inner peace twofold.

While this was going on, Carlotta merely stood still and watched her, noting every facet of her gorgeous body as she sat concentrating austerely. How he loved just to gaze at her. How he wished there was a way he could halt time and just sit and watch her forever! Halting it was a little beyond his means, but he could certainly stretch it out a little. He spread his arms again, slowly filling the room with the same clock-bewildering pink aura as before, returning the oppressive jam-air that held Arylett practically motionless.

He let out a dreamy sigh, but his lovesick daydreaming was interrupted as an overheard snippet of his beloved's commands crept into his mind. Blow up that air conditioner?! Out of the question! His dear, precious Arylett might hurt herself! Flustered, he ran to the machine in question and lifted it into the air with ghostly energy, planning to hurl it through the window into the street below to save his dear Fennekin from herself. In his panic, however, he misjudged the direction of his throw. The article crashed into the wall a foot to the left of its intended target, bouncing off and clattering to the floor, rolling along the carpet and ploughing directly into Arylett as she struggled to step out of the way. He let out a horrified wail as it blew apart, electrocuting Arylett and burying her under a jumbled pile of twisted metal and electrical parts.

The pile rustled lethargically while Arylett struggled her way to its surface, finding the debris rather a chore to shift in slow-mo world. Eventually she rolled free of the mess, dusting shards of metal out of her fur and glowering at Carlotta resentfully. _Look at that idiot_, she thought to herself as she spat up a bundle of wiring that had somehow made its way into her mouth. _He actually thinks I give a Dedenne's arse about him. Pathetic._ Indeed, Carlotta was so consumed with shame about hurting her that he had absolutely no attention to spare for anything else that was going on. Just rooted to the spot fretting, probably on the verge of tears. Arylett decided to take advantage of his distraction, slinking silently across the room and creeping right up behind him. With a glove of dark power cloaking her paw, she swiped at him in a lightning-quick motion, upon which his body promptly collapsed to the ground and fell apart. 

She let out a horrified squeal, pawing at the chunks of Litwick now littering the floor as if trying to reassemble them and bring him back to life. She never meant to hit him that hard. She never meant to kill a man! Sweat running down her face and a hot sensation of guilt ballooning in her head, she jerked her head around the office looking for the referee, noting with a sigh of relief that he was still laying senseless against the filing cabinet. It was okay. She was off the hook for now. She just had to get out of here. Couldn't stay in Asber, they'd find her eventually. She'd get the first flight to Unova, change her name, dye her fur, get some plastic surgery and start a new life as a Zorua. This was all gonna go away. Just as she was working out the last kinks in her getaway plan, she heard the unmistakeable dreamy sigh Carlotta let out every three minutes on the dot, and whipping her head around in surprise, saw him standing quite well and very much alive behind the remains of his substitute. She chuckled to herself sheepishly, in her relief barely minding she hadn't actually got to slap him.

Oblivious to this storm of dramatic tension, Carlotta snapped out of his daydreaming and went back to being obsessed with Arylett in a somewhat active manner. He would give her a present, he decided; something to really show her he cared. He looked around the office for any valuables he could commandeer, his gaze resting on a Nintendo® DS™ system laying on a nearby desk, craftily concealed beneath some papers from the disapproving eyes of draconian employers who would prefer their employees to _work_ during work hours rather than play video games. He retrieved it with ghostly telekinetic energy, turning it in his hands and studying it. Yep, just a basic DS system. Not even a 3DS, just a goddamn original phat DS. Who the hell even still _has_ those? It's 2015 dude, get with the times. He figured taking it off its owner's hands would be a service to them just as much as to him, and with a joyful cry he tossed it across the room toward its intended recipient. Slowed by Carlotta's timey-wimey bullshit, Arylett moved too slow to catch it, and the thing smashed into her face and blew apart, imparting its remaining battery life directly into Arylett in a rather painful jolt. She howled and held her face with a paw, an orangey aura radiating from her body as her inner store of elemental power rushed to the surface to aid its ailing master. Carlotta, meanwhile, was distraught at his continued defilement of his dear Arylett, almost too much so to appreciate the beauty of her warm orange glow. He didn't even react when an infuriated Arylett upturned a desk on him in fury, phasing through it as it skid through his body as though he wasn't even there.


*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 31% | Energy: 57%
Ability: Blaze
_getting her second wind._
Condition: SpAtk+3, SpDef+3. Blaze activated.
Psych Up ~ Thief ~ Toss Office Desk

*Eifie*














blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 58% | Energy: 63%
Ability: Flash Fire
_mortified by his oafish clumsitude._
Condition: SpAtk+3, SpDef+3, infatuated (mild)
Trick Room ~ Target and Destroy Air Conditioner ~ Target and Destroy Nintendo DS​
*Referee's notes*
~ Trick Room is in effect (3 more actions).
~ Arylett's Blaze activated on the third action. Now Carlotta can absorb even stronger Fire moves!
~ Toss Office Desk did no damage owing to Carlotta's type immunity.

*Calculations*
~ Psych Up: 4% energy
~ Trick Room: 5% energy
~ Target and Destroy Air Conditioner: 10% damage, 3% energy
~ Thief: 7% damage, 3% energy
~ Target and Destroy Nintendo DS: 10% damage, 3% energy
~ Toss Office Desk: 0% damage, 6% energy

*Next round*
~ Arylett Charnoa attacks
~ Eifie attacks


----------



## Eifie (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you Carlotta and the RNG <3 Arylett should have tried to toss a desk action three, right? I mean, it doesn't affect Carlotta because he's a ghost type, but.


----------



## Meowth (Mar 3, 2015)

She should! I'll just rewrite the flavour for that last action and pay attention to the conditionals properly this time.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah, I realized that it wouldn't do anything after I commanded it... damn.

First off, let's just kind of play it safe. So use *Protect*, Arylett. If he uses Taunt or some other move that prevents non-damaging moves from being used, then just use *Thief*.

After that, use *Double Team (three clones)*. If he uses Taunt, then *Target and Destroy an Unspecified Appliance* instead. Because I think it's really starting to get out of hand how I keep having to command first and my opponent keeps taking items from us. Just find any electrical-based thing in the room, Arylett, and target it. I can't tell you what it is because my opponent will swipe it right under your nose before you can even attack, but I'm sure you can use your judgement to find something. If Carlotta uses Protect or somehow prevents you from destroying an unspecified target, just *Chill.*

Then after that, we're going to try again to *Toss a Potted Plant*. Knowing our luck, it'll probably increase his crit ratio. But we'll give it a shot anyway! If he uses *Safeguard, Substitute*, or anything that prevents you from getting to use the pot, then use *Taunt*. We're better safe than sorry. If he uses Taunt, then *Target and Destroy Another Unspecified Appliance.*

*Protect/Thief if Taunt is used ~ Double Team (three clones)/Target and Destroy Unspecified Appliance if Taunt is used/Chill if Protect is used or the appliance somehow is prevented from being destroyed ~ Toss Potted Plant/Taunt if he uses Safeguard or Substitute or anything that prevents the potted plant from being tossed/Target and Destroy Unspecified Appliance if he uses Taunt*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 3, 2015)

(Sangfroidish, can we do the ~chivalry~ thing where I disregard command order and command first next round after Trick Room wears off?)

You did good, Carlotta. I want you to take some time off with a *Calm Mind* and think about how Arylett's totally not worth it, man. Go into zen mode or whatever, I don't really care about the stat increases, because the main purpose of this is to get over your crush, k?

I really don't want to take any chances with more status, so next let's put up a *Safeguard*. Your opponent's gonna taunt you after, so if you weren't over her already, you should be after that! >:( Finally, *Clear Smog* never misses, so you should be good to destroy her clones and get rid of her copied stat boosts with that. If for some reason Clear Smog won't work to destroy the clones, use *Heat Wave* instead.

*Calm Mind (get over infatuation) ~ Safeguard ~ Clear Smog / Heat Wave*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 4, 2015)

Eifie said:


> (Sangfroidish, can we do the ~chivalry~ thing where I disregard command order and command first next round after Trick Room wears off?)


(sure thing)

*=Arylett Charnoa vs Eifie: Round Six=* []

*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 31% | Energy: 57%
Ability: Blaze
_getting her second wind._
Condition: SpAtk+3, SpDef+3. Blaze activated.
Protect/Thief ~ Double Team/Target and Destroy Unspecified Appliance/Chill ~ Toss Potted Plant/Taunt/Target and Destroy Unspecified Appliance

*Eifie*














blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 58% | Energy: 63%
Ability: Flash Fire
_mortified by his oafish clumsitude._
Condition: SpAtk+3, SpDef+3, infatuated (mild)
Calm Mind ~ Safeguard ~ Clear Smog/Heat Wave​

Carlotta took a deep breath. He had to calm down. Arylett wouldn't want him to beat himself up. He exhaled and took a deep breath again, pushing his guilt and sorrow to the back of his mind and emptying it of all thoughts, while Arylett hid meekly behind another energy shield guarding her from any of the harm she wasn't being exposed to. As she dismissed it, Carlotta's eyes slid back open, and he regarded her with a rather uncharacteristic indifference. She was almost relieved to realise that his meditation appeared to have completely erased his infatuation with her from his mind.

Now once again regarding Arylett as an active threat, he thought it prudent to protect himself from any underhand tricks she might try to pull. A pale green light appeared around him, shielding him from any unwanted afflictions. Arylett, however, had little interest in being a threat to him for now, and was instead awkwardly attempting to dash around the room as fast as she could with time itself dragging her down, but nonetheless she achieved a blinding speed such that once she ground to a halt three after-images of her remained.

Carlotta looked from one Arylett manifestation to the other, pondering which one he should aim for. His ultimate decision was to go for all of them, exuding noxious fumes from his flame that sank to the floor, forming a thick, clear grey mist. The smog spread across the floor and soon shrouded around Arylett's feet, wisps of it rising into her throat before she could react. One breath of it clouded her senses, numbing her mind and sending her into a light stupor. The mind-altering gas wiped away the serenity appropriated from Carlotta throughout the battle, and as it thickened she was left spluttering for fresh air, her clones vanishing one by one with each rough, ragged cough she produced.

Once she could breathe properly again, Arylett looked about her, incensed to realise the clones she'd worked her tail off to produce had been dispelled. She snarled at Carlotta and began barking abuse across the office, venting her pent-up frustration and trying to make him as wound-up as she was. It clearly had the desired affect as Carlotta's temperament formed a complete 180 from how it had been at the start of the round, Arylett's tirade having put him in a state of absolute fury and leaving him determined to cave her face in without further ado.


*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 26% | Energy: 48%
Ability: Blaze
_still spitting bile at Carlotta._
Condition: Blaze activated.
Protect ~ Double Team ~ Taunt

*Eifie*














blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 58% | Energy: 56%
Ability: Flash Fire
_"why I oughtta!..."_
Condition: SpAtk+4, SpDef+4. Protected by Safeguard (4 more actions). Taunted (3 more actions).
Calm Mind ~ Safeguard ~ Clear Smog​
*Referee's notes*
~ Carlotta's infatuation was cleared by Calm Mind.

*Calculations*
~ Protect: 4% energy
~ Calm Mind: 2% energy
~ Safeguard: 1% setup cost, 1% energy per action
~ Double Team: 3% energy
~ Clear Smog: 5% damage, 3% energy
~ Taunt: 4% energy

*Next round*
~ Eifie attacks
~ Arylett Charnoa attacks


----------



## Eifie (Mar 4, 2015)

Excellent, Carlotta! Let's keep it simple this round since we've got that Safeguard protecting us. Some *Shadow Ball*s would be lovely — I don't want to take the risk with trying to destroy some more appliances right now. If she has clones, *Clear Smog*. If she's protecting or otherwise unreachable, let's wreak some more havoc around the office by *Flame Charging* any random old thing you see because I really don't enjoy having to rely on Trick Room to get you moving at a normal speed, god.

*Shadow Ball / Clear Smog / Flame Charge ~ Shadow Ball / Clear Smog / Flame Charge ~ Shadow Ball / Clear Smog / Flame Charge*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 4, 2015)

Arylett, use *Psych Up* again. We're persistent bastards, and we're not going to go down so easily. We may be down, but we are far from out! After that, throw up another *Light Screen*. And finally, we will actually deal damage again. *Target and Destroy... what is that ancient machine?* Has somebody brought... a... PDA TO WORK?! WHAT?! It must be eliminated off the face of the earth, on Carlotta's face.

*Psych Up ~ Light Screen ~ Target and Destroy PDA*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 5, 2015)

*=Arylett Charnoa vs Eifie: Round Seven=* []

*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 26% | Energy: 48%
Ability: Blaze
_still spitting bile at Carlotta._
Condition: Blaze activated.
Psych Up ~ Light Screen ~ Target and Destroy PDA

*Eifie*














blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 58% | Energy: 56%
Ability: Flash Fire
_"why I oughtta!..."_
Condition: SpAtk+4, SpDef+4. Protected by Safeguard (4 more actions). Taunted (3 more actions).
Shadow Ball/Clear Smog/Flame Charge ~ Shadow Ball/Clear Smog/Flame Charge ~ Shadow Ball/Clear Smog/Flame Charge​

Arylett's head cocked in confusion, and she shook it briskly from side to side to arrange her thoughts. Moments ago her mind was overflowing with tranquillity, and now all of a sudden she found it rather lacking from her. Quite what was going on with that, she wasn't sure, but Carlotta seemed still to have it in spades, and she rather fancied helping herself to some of it. She closed her eyes and again focused her mind on Carlotta's, psychically emulating his mental state and feeling the calm wash back over her.

This intrusion did not impress him one bit. He held his arms together, each glowing with ghostly energy at its tip, and formed a large sphere of shadows which he tossed furiously at Arylett. The lack of lighting in the office made the projectile invisible until it slammed into her in a burst of purple smoke, knocking her back against a desk. Her newfound serenity bolstered her against the increased intensity of the malevolent energy from Carlotta's focused mental state, but the caustic orb itself still left a nasty sting. 

As she pulled herself to her feet, she saw Carlotta preparing another shadowy missile with a murderous grin, and hurried to bolster herself against the oncoming assault. A sphere of blue energy erected itself around her just in time for the Shadow Ball to slam into it, most of its material sloughing away to a thin purplish haze as it crossed the wall of light and barely half of it managing to strike its target. 

Shrugging off the damage, Arylett scanned the area slyly, looking for some sort of electronic ammunition; it'd been too long since she'd had a chance to smash any appliances over his head, and he seemed too busy throwing blobs of darkness about to get in her way this time. Her eye caught some form of Mesolithic artifact laying atop the desk she stumbled into just minutes before, and leapt up to snatch it down for a look. It was a PDA! Seriously, who was bringing all these medieval contrivances to work with them? I mean, what did PDA even stand for? Personal... dogwalking... alpaca? Clearly such details were lost to history. Shrugging, Arylett hurled the Antikythera mechanism into the air and shot it down with a fireball, putting the unspeakably archaic contraption to rest by exploding it over Carlotta's head. Infuriated by this horrendously blasé handling of such ancient specimens (or perhaps by the pain, but who could say), Carlotta shot a third Shadow Ball at Arylett with a snarl, then took a deep breath and slowly released it, his anger fully spent.


*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 6% | Energy: 34%
Ability: Blaze
_not doing so hot._
Condition: SpAtk+4, SpDef+4. Blaze activated.  Protected by Light Screen (4 more actions).
Psych Up ~ Light Screen ~ Target and Destroy PDA

*Eifie*














blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 44% | Energy: 42%
Ability: Flash Fire
_"it belongs in a museum!!"_
Condition: SpAtk+4, SpDef+4. Protected by Safeguard (1 more actions).
Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball​
*Calculations*
~ Psych Up: 8% energy
~ Shadow Ball: 10% damage, 3% energy
~ Light Screen: 1% setup cost, 1% energy per action
~ Shadow Ball: 5% damage, 3% energy
~ Target and Destroy PDA: 14% damage, 4% energy
~ Shadow Ball: 5% damage, 3% energy

*Next round*
~ Arylett Charnoa attacks
~ Eifie attacks


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 5, 2015)

Ah, question! Is the Light Screen still on? I see in the End Round summary that it's not there, but I'm not reading any evidence of it being gone.


----------



## Meowth (Mar 5, 2015)

That's because I somehow managed to add it to the pre-round stats by mistake!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 5, 2015)

It's all right, man. We all make mistakes. :3

ANYWAYS! Let's begin with my absolute favorite thing in the world - commanding first. Arylett, I'll be honest. At this point, you've got a snowball's chance in hell at surviving. Even less so if I command you incorrectly and nothing happens. (Which probably will.) But I'm going to try my best to get some mileage out of you before you go down. Let's do our best!

Now then. Let's sort this out a little less confusingly:

First Action: *Target and Destroy an Unspecified Appliance* to get a good chunk of damage off before we go down. Remember, I can't tell you what it is because it'll be snatched right under our noses. So find anything you can in the room that is electronic and blow it up before Carlotta gets wind of it. If Carlotta decides to use Trick Room or any other non-damaging move, then use *Taunt* instead. 

Second Action: Same as the first.

Third Action: At this point, the Safeguard should be gone. We are going to try one last time to *Toss the Potted Plant.* (If you've somehow survived at this point) Unless Carlotta decides to throw up another Safeguard or use Substitute. Then *Target and Destroy Another Unspecified Appliance.* If Carlotta's has used Protect or something other than Substitute that prevents a damaging move from connecting, then just *Chill*, I guess.

*Target and Destroy an Unspecified Appliance/Taunt if non-damaging move is used ~ Target and Destroy an Unspecified Appliance/Taunt if non-damaging move is used ~ Toss Potted Plant/Target and Destroy Unspecified Appliance if Safeguard or Substitute is used/Chill if Carlotta uses Protect or something other than Substitute that prevents damaging moves from connecting*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 6, 2015)

Before I command (because it turns out this will actually matter), is there a chance you forgot to add STAB for Shadow Ball? It looks like it's doing 2% less each action than expected even after the Eviolite, but maybe I'm just totally missing something.


----------



## Meowth (Mar 6, 2015)

Aaand that would be because I was factoring in Arylett's SpDef modifier but not Carlotta's SpAtk modifier. halp how ref

Since blob of fox now has quite significantly less health than she did when Arylett first commanded, probably while under the impression she'd last more than one action, I'm going to offer Arylett a chance to alter her commands. Sorry guys, I really need to stop fucking up this match orz


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 6, 2015)

Eh. Not much else I can do at this point. My opponent can command next as normal. I pretty much commanded with the expectation that Arylett would go down after the first action or so anyways.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 6, 2015)

Okay, Arylett's going to have to wait to see if you perform a non-damaging move, and I don't feel like calculating if causing electrical mayhem will be enough, so just, like, flip that table our ref's sitting on, yeah?

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ ~ (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ ~ (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*

I'm hilarious


----------



## Meowth (Mar 6, 2015)

*=Arylett Charnoa vs Eifie: Round Eight=* []

*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 6% | Energy: 34%
Ability: Blaze
_not doing so hot._
Condition: SpAtk+4, SpDef+4. Blaze activated.  Protected by Light Screen (4 more actions).
Target and Destroy Unspecified Appliance/Taunt ~ Target and Destroy Unspecified Appliance/Taunt ~ Toss Potted Plant/Target and Destroy Unspecified Appliance/Chill

*Eifie*














blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 44% | Energy: 42%
Ability: Flash Fire
_"it belongs in a museum!!"_
Condition: SpAtk+4, SpDef+4. Protected by Safeguard (1 more action).
Toss Office Desk ~ Toss Office Desk ~ Toss Office Desk​

Roused by the sound of detonating electronics, the referee stirred for the first time since the opening rounds of the battle, squinting around the arena and holding his pounding head as he shakily rose to his feet. He remembered the computer catching alight, and banging his head on the floor as he tripped trying to put it out, and everything thereafter was a blur. His legs spasmed and threatened to buckle, a numbing fuzziness enveloping his mind. Finding standing up to be a dizzying exertion in his concussed state, he sat down on a desk to collect his thoughts. No sooner had his backside hit the desk top, though, than it began to shake beneath him as Carlotta brutally tackled it from behind until it capsized, collapsing on top of Arylett and sending the referee bowling head-first into a wall. With a final wail of pain, Arylett finally fell unconscious, and the referee remained just lucid enough to bring his whistle to his lips and blow weakly into it, announcing the KO, before he joined her.


*Arylett Charnoa*














blob of fox  @Eviolite
Health: 0% | Energy: 34%
Ability: Blaze
_knocked out!_
Condition: none

*Eifie*














blob of wax  @Dusk Stone
Health: 44% | Energy: 34%
Ability: Flash Fire
_wondering if he gets exp for KOing the ref, too._
Condition: SpAtk+4, SpDef+4.
Toss Office Desk​
*Referee's notes*
~ GUESS WHAT, I JUST REALISED I FORGOT TO ACCOUNT FOR EVIOLITE IN THOSE SHADOW BALLS. Desk Throw makes up for it so I guess it doesn't really matter but argh why am I so shit.

*Calculations*
~ Toss Office Desk: 16% damage, 8% energy

*Next round*
~ Arylett Charnoa sends out
~ Eifie attacks
~ Arylett Charnoa attacks


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 6, 2015)

In continuation of my egotism, Naxalge, named after my darker alter ego, shall be chosen. My headcanon is totally that Arylett ran off to disguise herself as a Zorua.


----------



## Meowth (Mar 14, 2015)

Judging by Arylett's absence post she's happy to be disqualified from any and all battles she's in, and after discussing with Eifie I'm going to end this battle with a DQ. If when Arylett's sorted things out and returned to ASB you both want to pick this battle back up I'll happily ref a 1v1 with the same arena and everything and we can just treat it like the second leg of this battle.

*Arylett Charnoa is DQed.*

Prizes:
Eifie: $8
Sangfroidish: $5

blob of wax/Carlotta recieves 2XP and Arylett/blob of fox recieves 1XP.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for reffing (and helping me decide what to do about the battle in the end)! Your reffings were very entertaining! I'm just sad I didn't get to blow up the computer on which you were writing your reffings; I decided it was going to be a Mac, regardless of what you actually use :p


----------

